# Magnolia Bark...Fights Anxiety, Depression And Free Radicals



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

*







*

*Magnolia Bark,* ever heard of it before?...no not many people have.

Well it has been recognised for thousands of years in *traditional Chinese medicine* (and who is going to argue with the Chinese?) for its *therapeutic properties*.

Chinese texts refer to the treatment of 'fear chi'...meaning fear energy... with magnolia-bark and they claim it *helps in aiding relaxation, increasing energy levels and relieving anxiety.*

Stress related digestive complaints? Try magnolia bark.

Breathing difficulties resulting from some form of emotional upheaval? Try magnolia-bark.

*Magnolol* and *Honokiol* are *natural chemicals* found in the bark and it is thought to be responsible for its *anxiety-reducing* effects.

Our body's *primary* stress hormone is called *cortisol.* Excessive levels of cortisol are associated with causing stress and anxiety. But it dosen't stop there..other conditions are... 

Stress related obesity
Diabetes
Osteoporosis
Memory problems
Suppression of immune system
From antioxidants-guide.com


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/relora-31157/


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Resurrecting this thread. 

I got a TCM prescription with magnolia bark and at least six other yet unidentified fungi, roots, chips, berries and bark. I had to boil it and strain it into a thick, slimy, gritty, vile tasting liquid the color of loose mud. I drank it, gagged a little, drank some more. 

When it hit me, I started hearing music. Particularly, the theme song to "Greatest American Hero" -- this line: "believe it or not I'm walking on air, I never thought I could feel so freeeee" I was kind of high and immediately got a craving to smoke something sweet. I felt absolutely great. 

Unfortunately the TCM clinic I was going to used an old school form of acupuncture. The kind where the needles go deep into the flesh and hit nerves to stimulate chi. They said that "Asians consider the shocks to be a good sign that it's working." I was screaming. I felt great from the acupuncture itself (well, a little nerve damage but not much) but I just couldn't do it. 

I'm pretty sure there was some Fo-Ti in my mixture, too. I just have to find out the rest. Next time I'm getting my medicines made into those little black balls, however expensive.

Anyone with experiences with TCM mixtures or magnolia bark?


----------

